# New Fish-Guess What?



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Some of you that know me (Jonas) probably have allready found what spieces is my new piranha.

I have always wanted a manueli (many of you remember the story of my Gouldingi) and my good friend Adrien-www.igarape.fr made my dream come true.
2 hours ago i recieved a flawless 3" Manny which was biting my finger thru the bag inside the arrivals place at the airport!!!!








The fish is allready showing red colouration on the gill plates and a black humeral spot is starting to be visible.
Here some pics while he/she was acclimatizing inside a bucket!

View attachment 66883


View attachment 66884


The fish is now in a divided 85g tank (currently housing a breeding pair of discus and a breeding group of L262 plecos) which will be his home for the first few years.As soon as i remove the other fish i wll post pics of the tank....

I have to thank my friend John (a fellow greek aquarist) who brought the fish from Paris along with some beautifful wildcaught discus for him!

p.s. ***Adrien i hope that i come to Paris soon!


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Looks good, looking at all these pics of mannys makes me wanna get one as well


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> Looks good, looking at all these pics of mannys makes me wanna get one as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn straight!, makes me want one, if u really do want one get a eigenmanni, they look similar but not as expensive and only get 8" instead of 24". nice fish jim!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh no, I think you have a gouldingi there

















Great pick up buddy, glad you got the fish you wanted..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

awesome! how much? where did u get him?>


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

oops u got him from paris.. sry lol!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice looking Manny. Have fun with him.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Rock on Jim Huskey!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great buy, Glad to see you got him


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new manny


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Always glad to hear happy endings.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Here is a pic of him in the tank but cause of the fact it is bare bottom and it has a lot of blackwater (for the discus and pleco breeding) it looks crappy with the colours washed off-almost looking like a gouldingi.....(cough....cough....







)

View attachment 67062


He eats like a pig and bites everything goes inside the water...









p.s. My Gouldingi IS my favorite fish.....


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks great. How is he liking the brackish water?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

waspride said:


> Looks great. How is he liking the brackish water?
> [snapback]1086495[/snapback]​


what brakish water?I said 'blackwater'...









I never put a fish in a tank with conditions away-different from it's natural habitat....


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Sweet looking manny.... Congratulations


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome Jim - finally you got what you want








Sounds like he's a quick acclimatizer, if he's already eating like a pig and not affraid of you - lucky bastard


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice manny


----------

